# Happy Birthday Harold_V!!



## glorycloud (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Harold!! 

May it be a joyous day of celebration!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Harold! Wherever you are.

And hey, only incinerate the candles, the cake is for eating. :wink: 

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 14, 2017)

Wishing you well Harold.
I hope that you read this and see that you are still very much on our minds, and we are still appreciative of all the wisdom you shared with us for so long.

Happy birthday


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey guy! You and your wife have a good one!


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Harold! I hope your new year finds you happy and well!


----------



## butcher (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Harold


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Harold! I hope you read this and that you're happy. It would be great to hear from you from time to time.

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Harold, many more to come. :G


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 15, 2017)

Oops, a day late(or more,) and a dollar short. Happy birthday Harold.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello! My Friend Harold.
I hope you and Susan are in good health and enjoying life. Think about you often whenever I'm on our forum reading. I've learned so much because of you and other members giving of your wisdom and time. Miss your input.
Hope you had a great birthday and will have many more!
Art.


----------

